# Thin Frogs - Parasite treatment



## mbourdon (Dec 21, 2009)

I bought three adult galacs about 4 months ago. When I received them, they were pretty skinny. One of the three has put on weight, but the other two have not. I assumed they were skinny from neglect by the previous owner. I am taking fecals in tomorrow (fortunately I have a friend who is an exotics vet). If they end up having a parasite or two, would it be appropriate to treat my whole collection. They are housed in their own tank, but it is on a shlef with other tanks. Would treating all the frogs be neede, or would it be overkill? Thanks for any input.

p.s. - If anyone has any other ideas why they might not be putting on weight, feel free to chime in. I feed ff daily. The tanks have been setup for years and are full of "plankton" of various sorts (isopods, springtails, etc.). I have also supplemented with termites when I have them available.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you could send fecals to Dr Frye. If they have worms and you really want them gone, you will need to do a tank tear down. Meds for worms is usually panacur. Metronidazole is another commonly use med. Dr Frye will e able to reccomed the appropriate med depending on your fecal results and sell it to you


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Fecals are never a bad idea. If you can find some locally, I'd try feeding out some termites - they never fail to put weight on a skinny frog.


----------

